# 15hp merc 4stroke water intake question



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey
I just got a new to me 2006 15hp Mercury 4stroke. I notice that the only water intake is under the ACP. Why is this and how does this affect how high I can raise the motor? Right now I have the ACP in line with the bottom of hull but I'm still getting a little spray. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------

